# Yarn shops Vienna



## Alice P. (Mar 17, 2011)

I have the good fortune of a trip to Austria (Vienna, Krems, Melk, Salzburg) in mid-September. Can anyone suggest a favorite yarn shop, sight, or restaurant? Of course, I'll be taking a project along, but it's always fun to bring back yarn that reminds me of the adventure.


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

I wish I could remember the name of the darling shop I found in Vienna. I found it online. I found another one, too, that I walked forever to find but it was shuttered. Locals were kind enough to lead me to the shops rather than give directions. Vienna is so wonderful!


----------



## maureen0614 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hi Alice:

I was there in the Spring and went to Laufmasche, which is small, but the owner was lovely and helpful. Look under groups on Ravelry. There is a Vienna Stitch and Bitch group. They meet in a coffeehouse every Tuesday for snacks and knitting, and invited me to join them. They all speak English (and one young woman was an American ex-pat) so there is no communication problem. I think they even have a map with the locations of yarn shops, but it not, you can e-mail them and ask. 

Have a wonderful time!

Maureen


----------



## Mssell (Jan 30, 2014)

Wow! That's great to know because I will go back. The small shop was the one that fascinated me. Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## nonaka (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh, but do not miss seeing the Hapsburg jewels at the palace, and the clothing and shoes. (sigh) Wish I could go back with you. Enjoy the lovely fall countryside and do take a mountain walk if you have time. Take photos for us!


----------



## castingstitches (Oct 16, 2013)

Congratulations on your upcoming trip!


----------



## Alice P. (Mar 17, 2011)

Maureen, 
Great suggestion to check Ravelry groups. Quite the find---Stitch & Bitch Vienna!
Thank all of you for suggestions and well wishes.


----------



## Alice P. (Mar 17, 2011)

Nonaka,
I now have Hapsburg jewels on my list. I hope the mountain walk will happen. We are staying outside of town in Salzberg so that we can enjoy the beautiful mountain views. I feel like a kid before Christmas.


----------

